# Paper flower bouquet



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey everyone, so it's been several months since our wedding, and things have calmed down enough for me to post my bouquet! I made it out of paper from maps and music notes and old books, and ribbons. 

I made the bouquets for all of my bridesmaids also, out of card stock with pencil handles.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

those are beautiful roses!


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I love the music and maps flowers !


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonderful idea!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Love the look of your open roses. Great job.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

These are fabulous, Thais!! 

I just love working with paper crafts. I have a ton of papers I can choose from for card-making, my favorite hobby when I'm not knitting socks. Your "map paper" made me think of a card I made recently for my niece who just moved from CT to MT for a year to take part in a Vista program (that's like the Peace Corp, only here in the U.S.) 

On the front of the card I chose a square of music paper and placed it in the upper left corner, and a suitcase in the lower right corner, with the sentiment, "Just a note...." And on the inside, in the upper left corner I found in an old atlas the page showing the town where she'll be living in MT, cut it to size, and circled the town, and in the lower right corner, the entire state of CT (it really is small in comparison). I drew a dotted line from one to the other, and printed, "...just don't forget how to get back to CT!" She absolutely loved the card!!

It just goes to show you, you don't know what you can use for paper crafting until you think "outside" the box!!

Did you make anything else for your wedding??

...gloria


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow! Very creative.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Fantastic, so unusual & lovely


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I found a bouquet on etsy, premade that cost about $400 for a very small version of my bouquet and thought, I could make that! Mind you, if I were to sell it and charged a reasonable Price for my time.... It'd be upwards of 400!!! My goodness did they take forever! Especially the bridesmaids bouquets, each one had over 70 flowers! I considered chopping a few bridesmaids after I finished the first one! 

But they turned out lovely, and they look brilliant in our wedding photos!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Those flowers are wonderful, and I know they were very time consuming but how proud you must be of how beautifully they turned out.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

chickkie said:


> Those flowers are wonderful, and I know they were very time consuming but how proud you must be of how beautifully they turned out.


Thank you! I am Very pleased with the result. I was terrified the whole time that it would be tacky, I can't describe the relief I felt when everything was finished.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I would love to see a wedding photo...


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I would love to see a wedding photo...


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

I'll find one with the bouquets, they're around somewhere.


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

Very clever!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

What a stunning bride you made!!! Such a lovely couple, the two of you!!


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> What a stunning bride you made!!! Such a lovely couple, the two of you!!


You're so sweet!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> You're so sweet!


No really....just truthful!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful photo.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> No really....just truthful!!


Blushing! My husband thought he was quite the show stopper, he makes me show everyone this photo.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I think he is right!

what a beautiful couple


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful...


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty and a beautiful dress. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! You two make a lovely couple! I love your flowers, esp those roses!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! You two make a lovely couple! I love your flowers, esp those roses!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very very very amazing flowers love them.. you are very talented.. you and hubby are. Beautiful couple..awesome dress.. ok. Hubbys has it going on in that photo. Congrats...


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

All very nice. I know what you mean if you charged for your time.


----------



## Ethah (Apr 2, 2014)

Love the flowers and photo! There is currently a thread posting wedding photos, started a few days ago. You should add this!


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Ethah said:


> Love the flowers and photo! There is currently a thread posting wedding photos, started a few days ago. You should add this!


Our wedding photo is there


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Love these. Very creative.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

!!


ELareau said:


> I love the music and maps flowers !


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Lovely photo,I adore the buttons & the train on your dress. DH looks a very cool dude in his photo. My favourite flowers are the music/maps ones, well done.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow! &#128158;Beautiful flowers & Bride & Groom! .... Your dress is stunningly beautiful! How did you dye the paper for the flowers?&#127801;


----------



## DonnaJean1234 (Mar 31, 2012)

Stunning,what a great forever keepsake of your special day


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful roses! Such talent.


----------



## Ethah (Apr 2, 2014)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> Our wedding photo is there


Ah yes! Wedding pix. The thread I saw has a lot of posts. Such fun to look thru them all. It is titled Come on ladies and gents, let's see those wedding outfits


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

those are beautiful


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Your flowers look amazing,beautiful wedding photo.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

How wonderful! and you are a gorgeous couple!


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

I love the roses. Thanks for sharing your ideas to inspire us.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work and very creative. Wonderful way to upcycle.


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

What a wonderful idea. Beautifully done.


----------



## egglady (Oct 25, 2013)

So beautiful, Your wedding picture is gorgeous.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

Love them all but the blue and gold are stunning. Nice job.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Wow! 💞Beautiful flowers & Bride & Groom! .... Your dress is stunningly beautiful! How did you dye the paper for the flowers?🌹


I took the pages/maps, cut them to size, aged them with a sponge and ink called Distress Ink, then brushed them with brown watercolor, sealed with glue (mod podge) then cut again, and glued together.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Love them x congratulations to you on your wedding xx


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

when my G Niece got married her bouquet was made of brooches love your bouquets


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have the crepe paper flowers my mother carried for her wedding in 1939.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> I took the pages/maps, cut them to size, aged them with a sponge and ink called Distress Ink, then brushed them with brown watercolor, sealed with glue (mod podge) then cut again, and glued together.


How do you shape the petals on the map and music sheet roses?


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Wow those are fabulous !!
Is there a tutorial on how to make those ? I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

KroSha said:


> How do you shape the petals on the map and music sheet roses?


I shaped the ends by rolling it around a pencil


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

sanchezs said:


> Wow those are fabulous !!
> Is there a tutorial on how to make those ? I've never seen anything like that before.


There's about a thousand tutorials on YouTube. I took what I liked from several and put them together. I don't remember which tutorial, most are similar. Just search for paper flowers


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> There's about a thousand tutorials on YouTube. I took what I liked from several and put them together. I don't remember which tutorial, most are similar. Just search for paper flowers


Thanks. I have just never seen those before.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

What a neat idea. They are beautiful.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

sanchezs said:


> Thanks. I have just never seen those before.


I hadn't either, and was blown away by how much info there is out there! I think the standard name is 8petal paper flowers, that will help you find them


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Amazing! The bouquets are really beautiful! You must be so proud of how they turned out!!!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> I shaped the ends by rolling it around a pencil


Ok, I overlooked your answer. But now I found it. Thanks.


----------

